# 10/30 report



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Hit the Chagrin at sunrise today with some pink spawn sacs. Went 4 for 7 in an hour and a half...landed the first 4 and lost the last 3. 3 males between 21" and 24", and a little 20" hen. Of course, the day I start off great I had to leave. I had to meet my brother with his son at the lake to bobber fish with jig n maggots. We ended up getting 3 there also, all nice hens, 24", 25.5" and a nice 28.25" 9 pounder. All in all a great day of fishing(my nephew had a blast netting that 9 pounder), and who knows, if we can escape some rain this week maybe we can go after the millions of fish in the Grand that haven't been touched for 3 or 4 weeks! I don't know how you guys feel, but this has been a really good fall so far, and it should only get better!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to hear man, this fall has been a great fall...It's not even November!


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

Been a great year so far, one for the books if it keep going. I went east an lit them up all day long. Micro worms in green and pink sacks all day.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous J strikes again! Crushin em at CC.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for coming out today Ronny. That is such an awesome way to catch them, out of the lake. I'm glad you put the bass rod down and got a steelhead. Now maybe you will be a regular out here for the fall...I just tied up some nice fat sacs for the river. Those 3 out of the lake were loaded with eggs. It took about an hour to blow dry Georgie after she was running wild up Cheap Creek. My father in law was jockin the size of those fish we caught right in his face, maybe he will give up the Walleye fishin for the year and head down to Cheap Creek.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bass rods go away 12/1. There will still be time for steelheading though. And seeing how delicately you handled those fish, I am more likely to come out now. I know that you properly handle your fish Phineous J (P....) and would never hurt one of them.


Nice work. 3 hens. Go get us some more. If you don't, I may have to sweep in and go David Freese on you and save the day while slapping your face.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Went back to the lake for an hour and a half today after work. Black jig n maggots was the ticket again. I had two noodle rods out, and it was hard to keep up with all the dunks. I landed 4 and 2 shook off. I missed 3 other dunks while fighting other fish. I have never had as much luck in the lake as I have this year. The size of these fresh fish is unbelievable. The biggest one today was over 31" and bright chrome. I am thinking about having it mounted. I have caught bigger ones, but the bright silver color and the fact that I caught it in the lake makes it unique for me. I would estimate it between 11 and 13 lbs, is this a good size to mount? I wll try to get a picture up, but the only one I took is the fish in the net, as I was fishing alone.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you fishing off of a pier? Or rocks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I am fishing off a relatives back yard who lives right on the lake. There is a small creek that flows into the lake, and I am casting off the rocks by the mouth of the creek. I am hooking them as far out as I can cast. Jig n Maggots are out producing spoons at least 10 to 1, I was casting a spoon with one of the rods but I switched to both jig n maggots. WD-40 is the trick, I tried one rod without and didn't get a sniff for 2 days, now I spray it on both jigs. All on black w/black head. I think the lake will only be fishable another day or two until the wind shifts, then it's time to get into the Grand.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

lots of fish this year so far. nice considering the last couple were a bit light on numbers..


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous J, gettin into a few slobzillas early in the season......


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Phineous said:


> I am fishing off a relatives back yard who lives right on the lake. There is a small creek that flows into the lake, and I am casting off the rocks by the mouth of the creek. I am hooking them as far out as I can cast. Jig n Maggots are out producing spoons at least 10 to 1, I was casting a spoon with one of the rods but I switched to both jig n maggots. WD-40 is the trick, I tried one rod without and didn't get a sniff for 2 days, now I spray it on both jigs. All on black w/black head. I think the lake will only be fishable another day or two until the wind shifts, then it's time to get into the Grand.


Why WD40?Does that really work never see anyone useing wd40.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

When fishing in the lake, I have found that if I soak the jig and maggots in WD-40 I have much better success, in slower moving water in the river it seems effective as well, but in faster water it doesn't seem to make a difference. A few years ago, when my buddy was teaching me how to catch steelhead, he showed this trick to me. At first, I thought he was trying to get me to do it and then make fun of me. After fishing around a lot of other people, and him catching many more fish than the guys not spraying, I was a believer. I know it sounds crazy, but the results I have had are undeniable. It has really made fishing in the lake worth the time. I used to be happy to get one fish in a couple hours out of the big lake, now I am catching crazy amounts of fish for such big, open water. All but a handful of the fish we have caught out of the lake have been on all black jigs. As I mentioned, I would alternate with and without WD-40, and there has been no comparison.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Phineous said:


> When fishing in the lake, I have found that if I soak the jig and maggots in WD-40 I have much better success, in slower moving water in the river it seems effective as well, but in faster water it doesn't seem to make a difference. A few years ago, when my buddy was teaching me how to catch steelhead, he showed this trick to me. At first, I thought he was trying to get me to do it and then make fun of me. After fishing around a lot of other people, and him catching many more fish than the guys not spraying, I was a believer. I know it sounds crazy, but the results I have had are undeniable. It has really made fishing in the lake worth the time. I used to be happy to get one fish in a couple hours out of the big lake, now I am catching crazy amounts of fish for such big, open water. All but a handful of the fish we have caught out of the lake have been on all black jigs. As I mentioned, I would alternate with and without WD-40, and there has been no comparison.


LOL are you talking about the WD-40 oil I sprey on my door to stop squeaking?
Thats Crazy, But it would leave a large scent trail I guess lol


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous.

I bet thephildo doesn't need WD-40 and he would definitely slap your face with a few slobzillas. Phil - where's the RedJada?

Yeah, it does sound weird, but I have witnessed it working. Kinda cool too with the lake being "warm" right now. Got to see a few fish go airborn last week. And, with plenty of open water to fight them in, it makes for a nice long fight.

Wonder if we can still get them in the lake later in the season? Would be a nice option when the rivers are blown and the winds come out of the south.


----------

